# Lighting suggestions for 24" deep tank



## AlexRorabeck (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey,

So i just purchase a 60 gallon cube. It's 24x24x24. I am planning to make it a planted tank. I'm not planning for super high light. Just want to be able to grow some medium. 

Anyone have an suggestions on what I should use? LED? T5HO?

Thanks.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

They are several options, depending on budget and the type of plants would make recommending a fixture easier.
One thing to be aware of ,because of the depth of that tank most carpeting plants would be a challenge unless you have good intensity.
Sorry i did not directly answer your question , but with some more info, i can possibly make a few suggestions.
Regards


----------



## AlexRorabeck (Jan 24, 2017)

I haven't really put a plant list together as of yet. In my other than I have some amazon swords, oriental sword, hygrophila siamensis and a narrow leaf micro sword carpet. So I may take some of the stuff from this tank and add it to the new one. 

I would also probably want to add some val's of some type (I know that's vague but once again I haven't really thought about specifically what plants I want). I'd be interested in most plants that come into the low-medium range just due to the fact that the tank is so deep.

I hope this helps with some recommendations.

Thanks!


----------

